# MY new Sandfire Beardie



## BigBursa T (Jan 3, 2005)

View attachment 79371

View attachment 79372


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

OMFG CHAD THAT THING IS SOOO RED!!!

looks like my dick after i got done with jims sister

f*ck that bitch is the reason i need a special shampoo

jk sweet dragon though


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Sweet, great color, and cool pattern on his head!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

TormenT said:


> OMFG CHAD THAT THING IS SOOO RED!!!
> 
> looks like my dick after i got done with jims sister
> 
> ...


























What is the blue spot on the beardie?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Probably an identification mark the breeder used. All breeders should number each clutch and every baby in each clutch with individual numbers to keep track of weights, sales, etc. We number ours on the tummy. It will shed right off with the skin and is harmless as long as non-toxic inks/paints are used.


----------



## BigBursa T (Jan 3, 2005)

dracofish said:


> Probably an identification mark the breeder used. All breeders should number each clutch and every baby in each clutch with individual numbers to keep track of weights, sales, etc. We number ours on the tummy. It will shed right off with the skin and is harmless as long as non-toxic inks/paints are used.


Yea it was to mark if it is male or female, he put it on the left arm to show it was a female, and blue ink to identify which Adult dragon was it's mother. it was pretty cool to see it's mother and stuff to give me an idea what she might look like when it gets older. Thanx for the replies.

Joe (torment)- haha Too bad jim cant see that comment! HAHAH


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

dracofish said:


> Probably an identification mark the breeder used. All breeders should number each clutch and every baby in each clutch with individual numbers to keep track of weights, sales, etc. We number ours on the tummy. It will shed right off with the skin and is harmless as long as non-toxic inks/paints are used.


ooooooo

Thanx


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Very Nice beardie u got there, keep us updated as he grows


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

very nice! When they grow up, they can eat mice, i think.


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

TormenT said:


> OMFG CHAD THAT THING IS SOOO RED!!!
> 
> looks like my dick after i got done with jims sister
> 
> ...


What did you do with my sister?









Nice looking beardie


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Scott C said:


> very nice! When they grow up, they can eat mice, i think.


No, they shouldn't.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

dracofish said:


> very nice! When they grow up, they can eat mice, i think.


No, they shouldn't.
[/quote]


----------



## BigBursa T (Jan 3, 2005)

dracofish said:


> very nice! When they grow up, they can eat mice, i think.


No, they shouldn't.
[/quote]

Yea ikno, this isnt my first beardie. Pinkies are like the biggest things they can eat when adult size. i'll post new pictures when he gets bigger. thanx for the replies


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I wouldn't even feed an adult a pinkie. Mammilian proteins aren't as easily digestable to Beardies. My adults are fed greens and superworms...crix as a treat.


----------



## BigBursa T (Jan 3, 2005)

dracofish said:


> I wouldn't even feed an adult a pinkie. Mammilian proteins aren't as easily digestable to Beardies. My adults are fed greens and superworms...crix as a treat.


yea thats true... im just saying it can be done with little or no harm to the dragon, i just noticed that it fattens up up a little, haha. you have any pictures of ur beardies?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

It fattens them up in a not so great way though...fatty liver disease is a pretty widespread affliction in Beardies and can cause lots of problems, especially a shortened lifespan.

You can see pics of my Beardies here.

And here are the most recent shots of my favorite girl:


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

shes awsome Draco


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Thanks! Not sure if I'm going to breed her next season, or any of them for that matter. I'd like to, but the market is extremely flooded and even the good breeders are having problems moving their animals. It's definately not something to do for money after all is said and done when you figure in food, electricity, and all the work involved in properly growing out hatchlings to a good healthy sell-size. I think I'm just going to concentrate on the snakes and breed beardies for fun, maybe one or two clutches and that's it.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Beautiful beardies!


----------

